
If you are worried about “hacked” democracy, quit Facebook - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/if-you-are-worried-about-hacked-democracy-quit-facebook/
======
boneheadmed
You should also quit watching fake news: NBC, ABC, CNN, CBS, etc.

